# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  в чем проблема, не войти в базу (((((

## Веденеева

скачала репак 1C-8.3.18.1289-lite-x86-x64-repack-feb2021
и не открыть базовую бух, пишет про лицензию.
до этого еще два репака пробовала (((

----------


## alexandr_ll

> скачала репак 1C-8.3.18.1289-lite-x86-x64-repack-feb2021
> и не открыть базовую бух, пишет про лицензию.
> до этого еще два репака пробовала (((


Зачем для базовой репак? Проверьте, что в настройках запуска 1С указано "Использовать аппаратную лицензию (ключ защиты)".
Что конкретно пишет про лицензию?

----------


## Веденеева

ключ (флешка) потерян
Я при установке уже сняла галки две по установке лицензии, и тоже не помогло.

релизы то я обновляю официально из ЛК 1С

пишет 
"не обнаружена лицензия для использования программы...."

----------


## iLexy

> ключ (флешка) потерян


У базовой версии 1С:Бухгалтерии аппаратного ключа (флешки) никогда и не было.
Вместо флешки в комплекте должен быть пинкод для активации программной лицензии.

----------


## Веденеева

никогда, никогда? 
покупали в начале 10-х 
вот пинкода точно не было, была аппаратная лицензия

----------


## iLexy

> никогда, никогда? 
> покупали в начале 10-х 
> вот пинкода точно не было, была аппаратная лицензия


Я не знаю, что вы покупали в начале 10-х, но базовая версия 1С:Бухгалтерии 8 всегда поставлялась только с пинкодом для активации программной лицензии.
Варианта поставки 1С:Бухгалтерии 8 Базовая версия с аппаратным ключом нет и НИКОГДА не было.

----------


## Петр0721

Ставьте не репак и используйте Mimo-UniDll

----------

